# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Babai përdhunon të bijën 15 vjecare, lindin një vajzë

## Flori

_ Babai i foshnjës është njëherazi edhe babai i nënës që e ka lindur atë. Nën kërcënimin e armës, Ferit Jaupi e ka përdhunuar të bijën më 14 gusht 2006_ 

Një ngjarje e pazakontë ka tronditur fshatin Gjerë në Gramsh. Familjes Jaupi i është shtuar një anëtar tjetër, por pjesa dërrmuese e familjarëve nuk kishin dijeni për ardhjen në jetë të foshnjës. Vajza e madhe A.J. 15 vjeçe, kishte lindur bebin në muajin qershor të këtij viti. Nëse do deshifrohej e gjithë ngjarja me pak nota emancipuese, mbase gjithçka do të kalonte me atë shprehjen: Çudia më e madhe tri ditë zgjat. Por, ngjarja në fjalë mbart akoma dhimbje e perversitet brenda saj. Babai i foshnjës është njëherazi edhe babai i nënës që e ka lindur atë. Nën kërcënimin e armës, Ferit Jaupi e ka përdhunuar të bijën më 14 gusht 2006. Më 13 qershor 2007, e bija vetëm 15 vjeçe, ka lindur në maternitetin e Elbasanit foshnjën e seksit vajzë. Ngjarja ka mbetur e pazbuluar për gjithë këto kohë, derisa e zonja e shtëpisë (gruaja e përdhunuesit dhe nëna e viktimës) ka mësuar të vërtetën. Për nëntë muaj, e bija dhe i shoqi arritën ti fshehin krijesën që rritej në barkun e vajzës. Shëndeti i saj, trupi pak i kërrusur dhe gjoksi i madh, i kanë dhënë 15- vjeçares shanset për të kaluar gjithë shtatzëninë pa rënë në sy të askujt. Datën e lindjes e ka çuar vetë i ati në maternitetin e Elbasanit. Vajza është regjistruar me gjenealitetet e sakta. Fëmijën e ka justifikuar tek infermieret si një shtatzëni jashtë martese, duke mos pasur më dëshirën ta rrisë vetë. Pas procedurave përkatëse, materniteti i Elbasanit e ka çuar foshnjën në Shtëpinë e Fëmijës në Durrës. Policia e Gramshit ka arrestuar babain monstër, pasi në dyert e saj kanë behur nënë e bijë. Ato kanë denoncuar 42-vjeçarin për incestin brenda familjes, fryt i së cilës ishte dhe vajza e vogël. 15 vjeçarja, në gjendje të rëndë psikologjike ka deponuar ngjarjen në polici, ndërsa ka shfaqur urrejtje për babain, që e detyronte të kryente vepra perverse nën kërcënimin e armës prej më shumë se një viti.
*Si ka ndodhur ngjarja?*
Babai më kërcënoi me armë, kur nuk ishte nëna në shtëpi. Më përdhunoi dhe më ka detyruar edhe më vonë për marrëdhënie.
*Çfarë ndodhi më pas?*
Pas disa muajsh kuptova se kisha mbetur shtatzënë. Babai më kërcënoi të mos i tregoja askujt. E kam mbajtur të fshehur për nëntë muaj, derisa e linda. Edhe në fshat askush nuk e dinte.
*Si mundët tia mbani të fshehur nënës suaj?*
Rrija shumë larg saj, në dhomë e ku mundja. Mbase dhe shëndeti im dhe trupi pak i kërrusur më dhanë mundësinë tia fshehja
*Kur lindët dhe si u regjistruat në maternitet?*
Më çoi babai në maternitetin e Elbasanit. U regjistrova me emrin e saktë. Infermiereve u thamë se lindja ime ishte jashtë martese dhe nuk pranuam ta merrnim me vete. Linda vajzë. E lashë në spital dhe u largova. Që atëherë nuk e kam parë më fëmijën tim.
*Si u zbulua e vërteta, kur i treguat nënës?*
Nuk ia mbaja dot më të fshehtë, i tregova gjithçka kishte ndodhur, pasi kisha frikë se e njëjta gjë mund të mi ndodhte edhe motrës tjetër. I kam treguar 10 ditë më parë nënës dhe vendosëm ta denoncoj tim atë.

----------


## offspring

e mor vlla keto gjera ndodhin prandaj sduhej heq denimi me vdekje tani po shkon vellai me motren/babai me vajzen etj kta dun plumbin kokes po ca te besh

----------


## Sa Kot

Denimi me vdekje eshte me makaber sesa krimi qe ka ndodhur ne kete familje ne Gramsh.

Taksapaguesit nuk mund te gjakosin duart e tyre me nje person si babai i kesaj vajzes.

----------


## Linda5

kto nuk jane baballare kto jan mostra kto nuk duhet me i len me jetu prandaj duhet denimi me vdekje ne shqiperi per kto raste

----------


## goldian

une sdi pse lodhemi kot me komente
eshte e tmerrshme sinqerisht 
le te me shaje kushdo po ama them enveri te ngrihet vetem per nje muaj nga varri 
e tju tregoj vendin ketyre monstrave

----------


## fisniku-student

*Sa per info ne Serbi rastet e incestit te ketij lloji arrijn shifren mbi 60%* (statistik kriminologjike)

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

*Dënim Me Vdekje.
Eshte Vetem një Pler.
Veç Një Pler mund te bëj ate veprim ordiner.*

----------


## xfiles

ky eshte kulmi, nuk duhen lene gjalle te tille persona, qe shkaterrojne jeten e dikujt, i lene shenje perjet. edhe kjo na kishte ngelur mangut te degjonim.

----------


## arjeta3

*vdekje Monstrave*

----------


## alnosa

> *Ferit Jaupi e ka përdhunuar të bijën më 14 gusht 2006. Më 13 qershor 2007, e bija vetëm 15 vjeçe, ka lindur në maternitetin e Elbasanit foshnjën e seksit vajzë.*  .


More si kjo e bija dhe i jati Ferri se paska dhe emrin e njejte*FERR* qenkan mostra te verteta .
Po mire heren e pare e perdhunoIpo te dyten????!!!!Se me sa lexova une ajo eshte perdhunuar ne *14 gushte 2006 dhe ka lindur ne 13 qereshor 2007*?Se bebja qe te lind do 9 muaj me sa di une !
Me nje fjale ajo paska dashur te kryente marredhenie
vete me mbrapa heres se pare ku paska ngelur dhe shtatezane .
Se ska mundesi per hire se mos e marrin vesh te durosh kete shtazeri qe ja ben i ati vete ???!!
Kulmi ,mizerje jane keta njerez ose gazetat bejne tu shitet materiali .
S'di si te besh ti besosh apo jo ?
Po ky i jati ,jo vdekje se eshte pak ,por zvarr te miret . :djall i fshehur:

----------


## xani1

Po qe se nuk janë bërë analizat e duhura e të vërtetohet shkencërisht me fakte, unë dyshoj vajza këtë "babain" e ka vërtet baba. Mund të ndodh që bashkëshortja ia ka sjellë në jetë këtë vajzë me dikë tjetër, andaj edhe nuk e ka ndier se pjesë të gjakut të vet. Them kështu nga se duket i pabesueshëm incesti  në relacionin baba-bijë.

----------


## xfiles

> Po qe se nuk janë bërë analizat e duhura e të vërtetohet shkencërisht me fakte, unë dyshoj vajza këtë "babain" e ka vërtet baba. Mund të ndodh që bashkëshortja ia ka sjellë në jetë këtë vajzë me dikë tjetër, andaj edhe nuk e ka ndier se pjesë të gjakut të vet. Them kështu nga se duket i pabesueshëm incesti  në relacionin baba-bijë.


dmth sipas teje, paska sajuar historine me te bijen , per te fshehur tradhetine e gruas?????
po a krahasohen te dyja keto raste.

----------


## xani1

xfiles

Me duket nuk me keni kuptuar drejt.
Aq e pabesueshme me duket, ( kjo ngjarje) sa qe une po them mos vajza, kjo 15 vjeqarja, nuk eshte fryt i  ketij babait.

----------


## Bl3ri

Ka ardhur nje kohe qe smund ti besohet askujt, rasti me lart tregon shum gjera dhe duhet mbushur mend gjith njerzit,ne shoqerine tone kan filluar te ndodhin shum gjera te flliqta, Zoti e beft mire  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Bl3ri

> xfiles
> 
> Me duket nuk me keni kuptuar drejt.
> Aq e pabesueshme me duket, ( kjo ngjarje) sa qe une po them mos vajza, kjo 15 vjeqarja, nuk eshte fryt i  ketij babait.


Pa mare parasysh eshte apo nuk eshte kjo nuk eshte dukuri e mire per gjith, duhet denuar ky person qe mos ndodhin raste tjera..

----------


## Taulant_it

per mendimin tim ,vdekje pa diskutim
por vdekje e llahtarisur 
ti hapin mishin me gershere dhe tja mbushin me kripe 
ta masakrojne ,seksualisht me nje cope dru me gunga ,qe te marri vesh çdo te thote te perdhunosh 
jam shume ekstremist per keto gjera :i terbuar:  :i terbuar:  :i terbuar:

----------


## RaPSouL

_Vetem nje pyetje kisha.

Cka te perbashket ky person me nje baba te nje familje?_

----------


## xani1

xfiles, Jek e Jek

Shqiptari gjithëherë ka ditur ta mbrojë nderin edhe kur i është cënuar nga të tjerët, e lëre më të bije në një shkallë kaq të ulët. Ka ditur ta mbrojë edhe nderin e farefisit e të mikut e lëre më të familjes. Ky "baba" më mirë ka qenë të mbytet diku e të mos bie në sy të njerëzve, se për dënimin nga ligji, nuk besoj se del avokat ta mbrojë.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Pushkatim ne publik....

----------


## valdanosi

Vdekja eshte pake per ket MONSTER...Duhet vare ne mes te qytetit,qe mos ti shkoje mendja askuj qe ta beje nje gje te tille.
   Maskarallok.turp....OOOOO po cfare prindi osht ky ...Na ruj o Zot prej ketyre MONSTRA.
 Pershendetje...dhe uroj qe ky te jete lajmi i fundit i keti lloji...per ne Shqipetaret.

----------

